# 18 Week Ultrasound!!! Lots of pictures!



## 9361

I had my anatomy scan ultrasound today. Where they do a more extensive look at the baby to make sure everything is going good. The ultrasound tech couldn't tell me if he saw a problem, but he said if there was anything to worry about my doctor would have mentioned it before. So I'm sure everything is all good and well! He confirmed that it is a BOY! :woof: Just like we thought, but didn't know for "sure" He will be named Zachary James these aren't in the usual 4D I've been posting before... but still good pics! The last pic is the nose, you gotta tilt your head to the side. lol He said thats very unusual to see on a scan!


----------



## American_Pit13

He looks just like you! How cute


----------



## meganc66

YAY FOR LITTLE BOY PARTS!!!!!!!! WHOOHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## tablerock

Congratulations, Again!!! I know i congratulated you before, but I always loved hearing that when I was pregnant.

Too bad you are having a boy though. We need more fish in the sea for our little fisherMAN!!!  j/k Congrats on that as well.

- Sara


----------



## tzbart

Awww! I loved those things! Super cute.


----------



## Chinadog

CONGRATS you only have 20 more weeks to GO!!!! halfway there!! I would read those prego books like crazy lol I hated being prego! Hated it! Miserable! will never do it again (knock on wood) LOL I always had a hard time "seeing" the baby in the ultrasound so I cant really see some of the parts but I love, love babies and you better post pics when he's born. I love the name you picked my boy was gonna be called Zachery 

The "face" pic looks erm... like a skull?? Or is that just me?

I cant wait! Are you hot yet? I stayed hot when I was prego.


----------



## lowlady

Awww congrats


----------



## 9361

Chinadog said:


> CONGRATS you only have 20 more weeks to GO!!!! halfway there!! I would read those prego books like crazy lol I hated being prego! Hated it! Miserable! will never do it again (knock on wood) LOL I always had a hard time "seeing" the baby in the ultrasound so I cant really see some of the parts but I love, love babies and you better post pics when he's born. I love the name you picked my boy was gonna be called Zachery
> 
> The "face" pic looks erm... like a skull?? Or is that just me?
> 
> I cant wait! Are you hot yet? I stayed hot when I was prego.


It pretty much is his skull. With the 2D ultrasound pics it shows bone in the dark white and the skin is pretty much translucent at this point in the pregnancy. lol I found that one a little weird to look at as well! lol I really like the "eye" one though. That ones neat. When I go to my regular doctor they do the 4D ultrasound that is super high tech and I get way cool pics. I go to my regular doc next week. This ultrasound was a level 1 so it was done at the imaging center and the experts can tell more by looking at the 2D to check for defects.

This was my 4D from 2 weeks earlier. Prettier to look at! lol









I've had a lot of hot flashes! I've had them since I found out I was prego. I agree, pregnancy is a pain! The only fun part is ultrasound pictures and buying baby gear.... and talking about the baby. The whole physical side though... ugh! I've had every symptom!


----------



## Chinadog

its because its your first one, my second one I didnt get any symptom but see im naturally hot natured so everywhere I went, I sweat it felt like I was in a sauna! My first one I was sick all the time, I stayed sick, and omg did I stay hot and because I was so hot I got sick so it was neverending with me, my son is six my daughter is 5mths old see how long it took me to get over the first one lmao. Also im sure you hear alot of labor stories im going to give you one. My first one, Matthew I was in 4days of labor they induced finally, numbed me right I didnt feel anything after that, he was born 10-10 1/2 and 22 1/2 long NOW my daughter I was in labor for 9hrs and I felt EVERYTHING she was 9lbs even and 22 1/2 long it was not fair. They didnt numb me right and my back was jacked up from all the sticking they had to do to get it right. So I dont think I will be having another one, I wish I could just skip to the baby part, I would have 6 lol, if only I didnt have to deal with the pregnancy!


----------



## Chinadog

the other pic he looks like a fortune cookie bundled up lol, there so much better in life. lol I could never get the pic even when the dr pointed it out lol.


----------



## 9361

Chinadog said:


> the other pic he looks like a fortune cookie bundled up lol, there so much better in life. lol I could never get the pic even when the dr pointed it out lol.


The 4D pics get pretty neat around 26 weeks. You can totally see the facial features and all. I should have some of those in a couple months!:clap: You should google 4D ultrasounds. You'd be amazed!


----------



## 9361

Just wanted to add that I got the results back and everything looks great! And baby weighs 1/2 pound, perfect weight for how far along we are!


----------



## gh32

Congradulations,good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

congrats girly! hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Carley

it looks like hee is suck is thumb:roll:

he will be a CUTE baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls

Awe!!!! Congrats on knowing he is a boy!!! YAY I am excited for you!


----------



## Czar

awesome pics..thanks for sharing...!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yeah I'm so happy for you. Are you ready yet? Still love the angry fist pic.


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> Yeah I'm so happy for you. Are you ready yet? Still love the angry fist pic.


I'm ready for him to be here yessss!!! But still so much to buy! I have had a lot of clothes and blankets given to my by friends and family. But I still need everything else! I still have plenty of time though.


----------

